# FUD or true



## Segfault (Feb 1, 2013)

A friend of mine owns 2005 Altima. He has recurring P0300 code. He was told it may be bad crankshaft sensor, he was also told it cannot be replaced at home because the ECU needs to be reset after that and it can be done only using dealer equipment.
Is this true. :|


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

When replacing the crankshaft position sensor, it's always a good idea to also replace the camshaft position sensor. Both sensors come as a kit from any Nissan dealer.

Upon replacing the sensors, there is no reset required for the ECU.

There are re-learning procedures for the ECU when replacing the throttle body, the gas pedal sensor or the idle control system.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Nissan has a kit for the 4cyl, for a V6 they separate (kit no longe available for the V6)


----------



## Segfault (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks for replies. I have to admit I'm a lazy internet-era shopper. They sell these sensors in amazon.com $40 a piece, free shipping, allegedly genuine part. Is it worth the extra effort to go and get it from a dealer?


----------

